# .com vs. .net. Advantages and/or disadvantages?



## Islandfever (Jan 10, 2012)

If you're starting an apparel line and the .com you've chosen is not available, are there any disadvantages to purchasing a .net domain name?

Also, if someone is just sitting on the .com you want, what would be a proper tactic in acquiring the .com from the owner?

Thanks.


----------



## Decal_Designs (Jul 4, 2005)

I would acquire the .net domain and hang onto that. Then find out who owns the .com domain through a Whois search and just try to contact them and ask if the domain is available for purchase. By having the .net, you will not be so desperate to buy the .com and can negotiate the price better. Don't spend too much.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

It takes a loooong time to build cred so that buyers will find you by typing in your brand name at a search bar. They find products by using subject searches -- 'tropical tee shirts,' or whatever. If you're wanting to build traffic through search engines -- considered the best type of traffic to have -- you ideally want a domain that contains the search terms people will use to find your goods. Those tend to have a higher ranking in searches.

If you're trying to build your brand, and want an authoritative site for it, the .net is perfect fine. But if the name doesn't contain the keywords users are likely to search for to locate your goods, it won't help you in developing search engine traffic. You should purchase additional .com domains for that.


----------



## Islandfever (Jan 10, 2012)

GordonM said:


> If you're trying to build your brand, and want an authoritative site for it, the .net is perfect fine. But if the name doesn't contain the keywords users are likely to search for to locate your goods, it won't help you in developing search engine traffic. You should purchase additional .com domains for that.


Ah -good point! And by adding something to the brand name that describes my product, I will probably have a better chance at finding an available dot com.

Someone told me a while back that it was not advisable to use a dot net but I can't remember the reason why..


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> If you're starting an apparel line and the .com you've chosen is not available, are there any disadvantages to purchasing a .net domain name?


The main disadvantage is the memorability (is that a word) of your website address when you tell it to people. Because .com is so popular, people will automatically type in .com when you tell them .net and if you tell them your brand name, they will type in brandname.com instead of brand name .net

Think about if Google started their site and all that was left is .net. Long term, that would be a bad move, because the more popular you get, the more valuable that .com is. A similar thing happened to American Idol.

I would either:

1) Pick a different brand name that has an available .com
2) Try to buy the .com from the current owner.



> Also, if someone is just sitting on the .com you want, what would be a proper tactic in acquiring the .com from the owner?


I'd suggest looking up their info in a whois search and sending them a short email asking if they would be interested in selling it.


----------



## Islandfever (Jan 10, 2012)

Rodney said:


> The main disadvantage is the memorability (is that a word) of your website address when you tell it to people. Because .com is so popular, people will automatically type in .com when you tell them .net and if you tell them your brand name, they will type in brandname.com instead of brand name .net
> 
> Think about if Google started their site and all that was left is .net. Long term, that would be a bad move, because the more popular you get, the more valuable that .com is. A similar thing happened to American Idol.


That sounds kind of along the lines of what someone had told me before



Rodney said:


> I would either:
> 
> 1) Pick a different brand name that has an available .com
> 2) Try to buy the .com from the current owner.
> ...


I did look it up on whois and the results lead me to crazydomains.com.au as the registrar and some guy named Dave is the registrant. It is listed as 'back ordered'.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I did look it up on whois and the results lead me to crazydomains.com.au as the registrar and some guy named Dave is the registrant. It is listed as 'back ordered'.


If you want to PM me the domain, I can try to get more info


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

Islandfever said:


> Someone told me a while back that it was not advisable to use a dot net but I can't remember the reason why..


What Rodney said. If the .net and .com URLs are for competing businesses, you'll just end up feeding very valuable type-in traffic to your competitor.

The same applies to all the other top-level domains, like .biz.


----------



## Islandfever (Jan 10, 2012)

Rodney said:


> If you want to PM me the domain, I can try to get more info


Sure -any help is greatly appreciated! Thanks -sending now.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

GordonM said:


> What Rodney said. If the .net and .com URLs are for competing businesses, you'll just end up feeding very valuable type-in traffic to your competitor.
> 
> The same applies to all the other top-level domains, like .biz.


I agree. I would never buy the .net version of a domain if the .com version is the same industry. However, thinking outside the box when it comes to a domain name might get more notice. I have seen more and more businesses buying domain extensions of foreign countries and using them in their website domain. For example, if your business name were All In, instead of Allin.com you might register All.in


----------



## pshawny (Feb 27, 2008)

A .net site sounds more amateurish compared to a .com site. I know it's just three letters, but people might think that. I usually base a new business name off of what I like and if the .com is available.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

I think the country-code TLDs are fine for a savvy user-base, but studies have shown the general public still doesn't know what to make of them. Most users don't pay much attention to the full URL when they click, but for type-in, surveys show those with limited Web experience either put .com at the end, or mistrust the URL because they don't recognize its format.

Mind you, I'm talking about the same folks who go to a Web site by typing its URL into the Google search bar.

This will change as time goes on, but some of these country domains can be *really* expensive if they spell out a common English word or phrase. I remember the mad rush for .tv (Tuvalu) domains. A lot of people other than Verisign lost money on that one. I'm still surprised when I see a new .tv domain. And go.to? Is some chat host all they could come up for that one?!


----------



## Islandfever (Jan 10, 2012)

Mtnview said:


> I agree. I would never buy the .net version of a domain if the .com version is the same industry.


That's the thing -there is no .com of my brand name being used now. A guy in Australia has it parked and I'm not sure what industry he intends to use it with. He has only had it registered for just over 2 months so he may have some intentions to use it soon. I'm in South Carolina so hopefully we won't have to butt heads with the same name in the same industry. I have a trademark pending approval for the name now and I checked the AU trademark search site and the name has not been filed for trademark approval there.


----------



## elcielo (Jan 20, 2012)

Since the name will be trademarked, I would purchase .net and any other extension if I couldn't purchase the .com version to keep anyone else from getting it and maybe using it to badmouth you should you grow rich and famous and that extension becomes more commonly used.


----------



## Islandfever (Jan 10, 2012)

So I find out that my brand name with the word 'apparel' at the end is available as a dot com. That might be the way to go. Describes what the product is as opposed to the version I searched for previously which is basically an odd phrase or 2 short words vaguely lending itself to the subject matter of the product but not the specific product -apparel. What do you guys and gals think?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Islandfever said:


> So I find out that my brand name with the word 'apparel' at the end is available as a dot com. That might be the way to go. Describes what the product is as opposed to the version I searched for previously which is basically an odd phrase or 2 short words vaguely lending itself to the subject matter of the product but not the specific product -apparel. What do you guys and gals think?


That seems like a good way to go (adding the apparel at the end and getting the .com)


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

The real advantage to .com was that it used to be the default "dot" in all browsers which meant if you typed in the domain name without the dot the host look up would default to .com and go there. Because of that a lot of people picked up dot com's for websites that were not really commercial which is what .com means.

This is now becoming less and less of a fact that browsers use .com as the default if not specified. Search engines have also realized the flaw in defaulting to .com and are starting to make dot suggestions if the dot is not specified. Search engines also no longer give a better ranking based on the dot which means it is very possible for a .net to place higher in the search results than a .com now days as it depends on all the other relevant info for the site more than the dot extension.

But the sad truth is, people still buy .com's for personal websites, forums, blog pages and everything else that has nothing to do with a commercial business that the .com was intended for.

In your case, if the .com with yourcompanynameapparel is available I would pick that up. I would also pickup all available dots of just your companyname and then redirect them to the one with apparel at the end.


----------



## Islandfever (Jan 10, 2012)

Preston said:


> But the sad truth is, people still buy .com's for personal websites, forums, blog pages and everything else that has nothing to do with a commercial business that the .com was intended for.


Leave our .coms alone you non commercial dot com sponges!



Preston said:


> In your case, if the .com with yourcompanynameapparel is available I would pick that up. I would also pickup all available dots of just your companyname and then redirect them to the one with apparel at the end.


Very good info -thanks!


----------



## elcielo (Jan 20, 2012)

Sounds like a good plan to me. Is the owner of the .com domain in the same business as you?


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

You might want to register your domain with "apparel" to prevent others from getting it, but consider the more direct terms likely to be used in searches. How often do you go to Walmart to buy "apparel"? Most of us go there to buy shirts or pants or shoes. If your brand is all these things, then your job is much harder, as this is where true brand loyalty comes in. To get brand loyalty, people first have to buy your products, and to buy your products they have to find you. You're still on the find you part.

There are numerous keyword tools you can use, some paid and some free, that can help you find out what types of terms people are searching for most. Start with getting a Google Webmaster Tools account, and even if you don't do AdWords, you can discover what specific searches are most common, and most valuable.

This business about .com being just for commercial went out in the mid 1990s, and has not been relevant for 20 years. Today the .com TLD has no functional meaning whatsoever. As a historical tidbit it's interesting, but nothing more.


----------



## Islandfever (Jan 10, 2012)

elcielo said:


> Sounds like a good plan to me. Is the owner of the .com domain in the same business as you?


The .com owner is just sitting on it but has only owned it for 2 months so I have no idea what type of business he plans to use it for. One good thing about it -he's in Australia and I'm in South Carolina so at least there's a good bit of distance between us.


----------



## SBM (Aug 2, 2013)

If you are working on establishing a brand (and trademarking), how far would anyone suggest going as far as registering domain extensions? I have .com, .net, .co,.biz, .info and .org.


----------



## Islandfever (Jan 10, 2012)

GordonM said:


> You might want to register your domain with "apparel" to prevent others from getting it, but consider the more direct terms likely to be used in searches. How often do you go to Walmart to buy "apparel"? Most of us go there to buy shirts or pants or shoes. If your brand is all these things, then your job is much harder, as this is where true brand loyalty comes in. To get brand loyalty, people first have to buy your products, and to buy your products they have to find you. You're still on the find you part.
> 
> There are numerous keyword tools you can use, some paid and some free, that can help you find out what types of terms people are searching for most. Start with getting a Google Webmaster Tools account, and even if you don't do AdWords, you can discover what specific searches are most common, and most valuable.
> 
> This business about .com being just for commercial went out in the mid 1990s, and has not been relevant for 20 years. Today the .com TLD has no functional meaning whatsoever. As a historical tidbit it's interesting, but nothing more.


Good points -all of them. I just can't think of anything better than the word 'apparel' to use. Don't want to use 'teeshirts' because I'd like to be more than just a t-shirt guy, in the long run.

I'm not even on the 'find you' part yet, gotta start somewhere though, ya know.

I'm using the Google Analytics for my current website, it's interesting stuff but I'm not that knowledgable with it's full functionality, just the basics. Is the Google Webmaster Tools account free? I'm lax with all that stuff because I have a genius web guy/friend and it just hurts my head sometimes when I think about it but I'm ready to learn about all that stuff. Or anything else that gets your brand noticed.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

The Google tools are free; you only pay when you start using and placing ads through AdWords.

When you try this, and other, keyword search tool you'll likely be surprised how people search for things. I wouldn't register any domains until you've tried it. You don't really need "tee" for people to find t-shirts, so it doesn't have to be part of your URL. The 6 dollar t-shirts people come up on top (after paid ads) for 'dollar t-shirts' (and similar variations). Part of their ranking has to do with the keyword matches in their domain name. Other reasons include good SEO, and inbound links from their affiliates.

There's nothing wrong with starting as a t-shirt guy. The company that became McDonald's started with a single location in Southern California, selling basically just hamburgers, fries, and shakes. (Actually, they trimmed their menu to simplify things. They started out selling all sorts of stuff. Didn't work.)


----------



## Ruimpress (Sep 15, 2011)

MacDonalds actually started in Illinois

Sent from my SPH-L710 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Islandfever (Jan 10, 2012)

GordonM said:


> The Google tools are free; you only pay when you start using and placing ads through AdWords.
> 
> When you try this, and other, keyword search tool you'll likely be surprised how people search for things. I wouldn't register any domains until you've tried it. You don't really need "tee" for people to find t-shirts, so it doesn't have to be part of your URL. The 6 dollar t-shirts people come up on top (after paid ads) for 'dollar t-shirts' (and similar variations). Part of their ranking has to do with the keyword matches in their domain name. Other reasons include good SEO, and inbound links from their affiliates.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with starting as a t-shirt guy. The company that became McDonald's started with a single location in Southern California, selling basically just hamburgers, fries, and shakes. (Actually, they trimmed their menu to simplify things. They started out selling all sorts of stuff. Didn't work.)


I just checked out the Google Web Tools. I assigned it to my current website (or vice-versa) just to see what I could see, not much but I guess it needs time to gather data -just showed a couple of 'hits'. Looks like there's a bit of a learning curve but plenty of help also. Still stuck on the idea of catchy brand name coupled with 'apparel' to keep it general AND relying on AdWords, SEO and other 'tricks'. Really enjoying your input of your knowledge though, seems like you've got this down to a science.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Ruimpress said:


> MacDonalds actually started in Illinois
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using T-Shirt Forums


Actually both of you are both right and wrong, depends on context.

"McDonald's Bar-B-Q" was the first "McDonalds" restaurant by Richard and Maurice (Mac) McDonald in San Bernardino CA in 1940.

History of McDonald 

Ray Kroc who worked with the McDonald brothers as a franchise broker actually opened the first "McDonald's Inc" restaurant in Des Plaines Ill. 

Kroc later bought out the brothers.

Ray Kroc - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

BTW I didn't know that beforehand, thought it was an interesting trivia question so I looked it up.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

Isn't that what I said in my last sentence? Yes, they originally sold a much wider menu -- the fact that it was BBQ is not important -- then after losing money to similar nearby establishments, eventually went to a simpler lineup consisting of burgers, fries, etc. 

The point is, they didn't shoot for the moon and began with 10 locations. And they learned the common mistake of having too large of an offering. When they realized they were not being profitable, they smarted up by slimming down their menu and concentrated on core competency. This move is credited with their being able to stay in business.

McDonald's is a classic story for review in business school for these reasons.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

GordonM said:


> Isn't that what I said in my last sentence? Yes, they originally sold a much wider menu -- the fact that it was BBQ is not important -- then after losing money to similar nearby establishments, eventually went to a simpler lineup consisting of burgers, fries, etc.
> 
> The point is, they didn't shoot for the moon and began with 10 locations. And they learned the common mistake of having too large of an offering. When they realized they were not being profitable, they smarted up by slimming down their menu and concentrated on core competency. This move is credited with their being able to stay in business.
> 
> McDonald's is a classic story for review in business school for these reasons.


I've made no comments about your last sentence ... the menu.

As I stated depends on context.

The brothers later changed the name to "McDonalds Famous Hamburgers" in 1948 and no doubt was the prototype to the "McDonalds Inc" restaurants that we eat at now.

See the 1948 selection at 

History of McDonald


But ...

McDonald's - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"The present corporation dates its founding to the opening of a franchised restaurant by Ray Kroc, in Des Plaines, Illinois, on April 15, 1955, the ninth McDonald's restaurant overall."

Context depends upon what company you are talking about ... and whose "McDonalds". The first McDonald Corporation restaurant clearly was first established in Ill. in 1955. The first "McDonalds something" restaurant was in 1940.

http://www.fundinguniverse.com/company-histories/mcdonald-s-corporation-history/

But I still crave those White Castles which pre-date "McDonalds" by 20 years or so.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

GordonM said:


> Isn't that what I said in my last sentence? Yes, they originally sold a much wider menu -- the fact that it was BBQ is not important -- then after losing money to similar nearby establishments, eventually went to a simpler lineup consisting of burgers, fries, etc.
> 
> The point is, they didn't shoot for the moon and began with 10 locations. And they learned the common mistake of having too large of an offering. When they realized they were not being profitable, they smarted up by slimming down their menu and concentrated on core competency. This move is credited with their being able to stay in business.
> 
> McDonald's is a classic story for review in business school for these reasons.


Not to hijack the thread ... I just found it interesting and not really arguing. You are both correct if context is added.

I think the other gentleman took exception to your comment 

"The company that became McDonald's ". 

No company owned by the McDonald brothers "became McDonalds" technically.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Islandfever said:


> I just checked out the Google Web Tools. I assigned it to my current website (or vice-versa) just to see what I could see, not much but I guess it needs time to gather data -just showed a couple of 'hits'. Looks like there's a bit of a learning curve but plenty of help also. Still stuck on the idea of catchy brand name coupled with 'apparel' to keep it general AND relying on AdWords, SEO and other 'tricks'. Really enjoying your input of your knowledge though, seems like you've got this down to a science.


I think SEO and those things are necessary, but unless you are paying $$$ for search ranking then at the end of the day SEO for most that are banging out tshirts or garments means you are on page 57 in the search engines and not page 157. 

Pretty hard to advance from page 57 in a search engine to nearer the top without a ton of hits so you have a "chicken or the egg ... which came first" problem. 

Yes you need to do SEO, but best to focus on getting your traffic in other ways besides search engines. But figure to market yourself _as though_ you would get ZERO from web searches.

I'm with some others posting to only do .net if .com is available with your specific name, then re-direct to your .com. 

Your URL name is important that it should describe what you do, should be easy for others to remember, and should be short if possible. Whatever mileage you get from keyword matching from your URL ... you get, but the other factors I mentioned are more important I think in your case. 

You can't "build it and they will come" and you can't just "SEO it and they will come" either. You have to actively promote yourself if you are doing what hundreds of thousands of others are doing.


----------



## Gecko Signs NT (Aug 3, 2012)

If the guy in Australia was smart, he would have bought the .com.au domain instead. I know when Im searching that I prefer to buy from locals, therefore I will always search with an .au at the end. 
But, then again, he may want to tap into the US and overseas markets.


----------

